# Problem mit dem Wind Filter



## MrBarcode (25. Juli 2001)

Ist das normal oder was? Wenn man den Wind Filter bei mit PS6 benuzt werden nur weiße Objekte nach außen, alle anderen Farben aber nach innen verwischt! Ich mein, ist nicht wirklich ein Problem aber doch ziemlich lästig.


----------



## prophet4 (25. Juli 2001)

sooooo schlimm ist es ja auch nicht 

machst die Schrift halt weiß, dann nimmst den Windfilter und anschließend machst du die Schrift halt schwarz 

prob gelöst (hättest auch selber drauf kommen können) 

cu Prophet


----------



## Fey (25. Juli 2001)

Hm, naja...mit Prophets Methode kann man das "Problem" schon umgehen...is ja nicht das Ding...

aber was mich mal interessieren würde, WARUM macht Photoshop das? Bin auf die gleiche Problematik gestern auch gestoßen.

LG, Fey


----------



## Dennis (1. August 2001)

kenne das problem leider auch - soll aber angeblich bei der version 6.01 (upgrade) abgeschaltet sein - hat jemand dazu erfahrungen


----------



## Kurini (1. August 2001)

geh mal auf http://www.mmb-world.de und dann auf Photoshop/Tutorials/Glitzereffekt da wird auch der wind effekt benutzt und die benutzen einen schwarzen text am anfang vielleicht hilft es dir ja !


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (2. August 2001)

Also mit dem Update wirds nicht wirklich behoben , zummindest wenn man das Deutsche Update über die Englische Photoshop Version installiert. Dann hast du nurnoch 6 Filtergruppen und der Windfilter ist weg.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (2. August 2001)

was is denn an der "farbe" weiss so besonders, dass es nur dort geht?? vielleicht weil wind eher durchsichtig ist? und weiss eher mit transparent verglichen wird als man es mit schwarz tun könnte?

naja aber wenn's so halt geht, dann solls egal sein.

btw was muss eigentlich noch so alles gehn, wenn es solche "versteckten" effekte gibt?? kennt hier jemand noch solche 
"erscheinungen"??


----------

